# WoW 7.8 issue with Oki White toner printer



## donobase (Nov 18, 2020)

Dear All,

I have the following issue with WoW 7.8 transfer paper.
I have all items what is need for printing. 
I try to figure out what is the best option for the WoW 7.8, But it did not worked. ( Temperature and Pressure )
I follow the instruction, But the print does not stick on the “A-sheet” from the “M-sheet”.
I don’t know what the problem might be.
I using the following option : 
150 celsius / 60 sec ( I have HTP123 heat press, with manual adjustable PSI knob, so it hard to find the correct Pressure, But I already tried 1000 of pressure But did not worked)
Please someone can help Me ?
I attached a picture for illustration


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

i don't think many people here use wow papers, mainly imageclip, shockline, or forever

try reading some of these threads for info on wow papers, 
you may find a procedure that will work for you

here is a post with instructions


----------



## MadeDesigns (Feb 19, 2013)

try to give you image a rub right after you release and before you peel apart. Also try pressing it then rotating it and re press you may have uneven heat on your plate.


----------



## donobase (Nov 18, 2020)

donobase said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I have the following issue with WoW 7.8 transfer paper.
> I have all items what is need for printing.
> ...


Thank You !!


----------



## TABOB (Feb 13, 2018)

I can see where the problem is.
Notice how the bright yellow flower is transferring well , but the pastel yellow one does not.
Toner is the adhesive,and pastel colors have very little toner density. This is the problem you have.
If you want to print pastel colors, you need to use a white toner printer and the RIP software.


----------



## donobase (Nov 18, 2020)

TABOB said:


> I can see where the problem is.
> Notice how the bright yellow flower is transferring well , but the pastel yellow one does not.
> Toner is the adhesive,and pastel colors have very little toner density. This is the problem you have.
> If you want to print pastel colors, you need to use a white toner printer and the RIP software.


Dear Tabob
I have White toner printer. Oki Pro7411WT


----------



## TABOB (Feb 13, 2018)

donobase said:


> Dear Tabob
> I have White toner printer. Oki Pro7411WT


And you are using the RIP software?
Can you show us how the print looks like when it comes out of the printer?


----------

